
SQLBoiler 2.0.0 MySQL Support – Generate an ORM (Go) - nullbio
We got some feature requests and a lot of asks from outside of Github as well for MySQL support so we decided to bite the bullet and add it despite it not being 100% beneficial to us (since we &lt;3 postgres). Hopefully others will find this support useful and it can help SQLBoiler grow.<p>We&#x27;re sad to rev a major version so short a time after initial release, but we solved quite a few pain points with the way our packaging was structured and how simple it is when you&#x27;re using the auto-complete that we think is so valuable, and the mysql support did necessitate some of this as well. We also take semver seriously, we broke the API and therefore a 2.0.0 was necessary.<p>Have fun boiling your databases!<p>Repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vattle&#x2F;sqlboiler<p>2.0.0 Release Notes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vattle&#x2F;sqlboiler&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v2.0.0
======
brudgers
Project homepage:
[https://github.com/vattle/sqlboiler](https://github.com/vattle/sqlboiler)

